# WTB: R35 GT-R complete brake kit



## blubox (Mar 27, 2014)

WTB: R35 GT-R complete brake kit in great condition
calipers w/ bolts, rotors, pads & brake lines

PM me your asking price.

Have a wonderful weekend.
Thanks


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There***8217;s been a kit on here from 2017 car and I think it***8217;s been listed on eBay before.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a set I was thinking of using on my car but haven't made up my mind yet. Were you going to retro fit them to a Skyline? I have the mounting brackets for a BNR34 too if needed. Make me an offer


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a Complete Setup with Supertec Fitment kit for a GTR R32.
Coming off in the next week.


----------



## blubox (Mar 27, 2014)

Still looking the complete OEM brakes(calipers,discs, pad, brake lines, bolts).PM me with your asking price. Cheers


----------



## blubox (Mar 27, 2014)

blubox said:


> Still looking the complete OEM brakes(calipers,discs, pad, brake lines, bolts). Cheers


PM me with your asking price with photos.

Thanks


----------



## blubox (Mar 27, 2014)

Still looking the complete brakes
*ALL OEM* calipers, 380mm rotors/390mm if they clear nismo lm GT4/GT1, pads, brake lines & bolts. 

PM me with your asking price. Cheers


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Might be worth posting your budget and more details of the discs and pads you are looking for ie genuine or ap etc


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

if they are to go on a Skyline, don't they have to be the Earlier versions as well?


----------



## blubox (Mar 27, 2014)

Still looking the complete brakes
ALL OEM calipers, 380mm rotors/390mm if they clear nismo lm GT4/GT1, pads, brake lines & bolts. 

PM me with your asking price. Cheers


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> I have a set I was thinking of using on my car but haven't made up my mind yet. Were you going to retro fit them to a Skyline? I have the mounting brackets for a BNR34 too if needed. Make me an offer


I assume this is the 380mm R35 brake kit?

Please PM me with your desired price (if you don't mind) for the Brakes and the Mounting Kit (I will be fitting them to a BNR34 GTR) and we can go from there.

Russell


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

WUZ said:


> I assume this is the 380mm R35 brake kit?
> 
> Please PM me with your desired price (if you don't mind) for the Brakes and the Mounting Kit (I will be fitting them to a BNR34 GTR) and we can go from there.
> 
> Russell


Hi, i will have oem calipers with alcon discs and pagid pads for sale in a few weeks


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Might be worth posting what year there off so they know the disc diameter


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Skint said:


> Might be worth posting what year there off so they know the disc diameter


2011 car with 25k alcons discs front 400mm with some heat cracks, nearly new front pagid pads, alcon rear discs good condition with pagid pads greater than 50 % left on pads will post pics when i take off the car. They will be available this month


----------

